# Signature dans Mail



## pipo58 (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Ma signature n'apparait plus dans mes mails (en réponse, nouveau...). Or, cette signature est crée et a déjà fonctionné avant, les préférences de Mail semblent correctes. 
Lorsque j'essaie de créér un nouveau mail, j'ai à doite de l'écran "signature = aucune " !!!
Sans doute ai-je fais une fausse manoeuvre quelle que part , mais ou ?
Merci si vous pouvez m'aider.
Philippe   


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Novembre 2010)

pipo58 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ma signature n'apparait plus dans mes mails (en réponse, nouveau...). Or, cette signature est crée et a déjà fonctionné avant, les préférences de Mail semblent correctes.
> Lorsque j'essaie de créér un nouveau mail, j'ai à doite de l'écran "signature = aucune " !!!
> Sans doute ai-je fais une fausse manoeuvre quelle que part , mais ou ?
> ...



Tu dois avoir plusieurs adresses mail (et peut être plusieurs FAI dédiés) et ta signature n'est validée que pour une de ces adresses...
Tu peux le vérifier en alternant (à la création de messages) tes adresses mails jusqu'à ce que tu vois apparaître la signature automatique.
ça donne quelque chose ?
Si non tu as la possibilité dans les "préférences - signatures - toutes les signatures" de cliquer/déposer la ou les signatures choisie(s) sur l'adresse mail dans la colonne de gauche...
ça marche ?


----------



## pipo58 (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour Pepeye66 et merci de t'occuper de mon problème.
Je vais répondre dans l'ordre à tes questions :
- Je n'ai qu'une seule adresse mail et un seul FAI .
- OK pour copier/coller la signature de préférence vers Mail , mais cette solution est lourde.

D'autant plus que cela fonctionnait correctement et que ma signature venait correctement dans les nouveaux messages, dans les réponses, dans les retransmis ... . J'ai du effectuer une mauvaise manoeuvre qqpart, mais ou ?

D'avance merci
Philippe


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
juste à côté de  _"signature = aucune "_, clique sur les petites flèches bleues et choisis ta signature.


----------



## pipo58 (27 Novembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> juste à côté de  _"signature = aucune "_, clique sur les petites flèches bleues et choisis ta signature.



Bonjour,
Malheureusement il n'a a que l'option "aucune" et cependant, il y a bien une signature de créée et CELA A FONCTIONNER !!!


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2010)

pipo58 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Malheureusement il n'a a que l'option "aucune" et cependant, il y a bien une signature de créée et CELA A FONCTIONNER !!!


Dans ce cas, refais un test en créant deux autres signatures bidons.


----------



## pipo58 (27 Novembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Dans se cas, refais un test en créant deux autres signatures bidons.



Test effectué et pas de changement, il y a tjs "signature = aucune" or dans le fichier il y a 4 signatures !!!


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2010)

As tu essayé d'effacer toutes les signatures et de les recréer ?


----------



## pipo58 (27 Novembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> As tu essayé d'effacer toutes les signatures et de les recréer ?



Oui, j'ai tout effacé et recréé trois signatures, mais j'ai toujours " signature = aucune", même aprés avoir stoppé et relancé Mail.
Vraiment désolé 

Merci pour tous, mais j'ai trouvé !!!! On apprend tous les jours et je suis bête.
Le FAI et le compte n'étaient pas sélectionné !!
Merci, merci


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2010)

Un autre test.
1 - Dans Mail => Préférences  => Signatures, colonne de gauche, sélectionne le compte en question.
2 - En bas de la fenêtre dans _"choisir une signature_" => menu déroulant, coche une des signatures.

Edit: _Le FAI et le compte n'étaient pas sélectionné !!_ MDR :rateau:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2011)

Javais un soucis moi aussi, jai appris sur un site anglophone que cest que, dans les préférences Mail, _javais créé la signature en laissant sélectionné «*Toutes les signatures*» et cela provoque apparemment, un bug de Mail, qui ne fait plus apparaître aucune signature._ Jai créé une signature en sélectionnant mon compte principal et la signature apparaît dans les emails que je crée, automatiquement. Ça prend un peu de temps de créer une signature pour chaque compte, mais en tout cas ça marche parfaitement maintenant.


----------

